# Thaks and goodbye for now



## gilessav (Sep 7, 2011)

*Thanks and goodbye for now*

Good afternoon all,

As per the title its a sad goodbye as of today, i'm about to complete the sale of my P later this afternoon.

I've had the car since 2011 and 40k miles later its been one of the cheapest cars to run, 2 sets of tyres, brakes and pads and VW service plan and not a thing has gone wrong (other than blowing a number plate bulb:thumbup.

Unfortunately a more ecenomical and new estate car arrives next week so for now i'll be leaving the fold; i shall certainly miss the luxury of the daily commute in those massage/heated seats and they are the best seats i've ever had in any car.

Thanks to all on this great forum for the advice and help over the last two and a half years as its been invaluable. The car now has 91k on it and will probably go on for another 200k without breaking sweat. Its also the quickest car i've ever sold with a deal in 48hrs from limited advertising, did'nt even get the chance to put it up here:banghead:

Hopefully i'll be back again someday but until then take care.

Cheers,

Giles.

:wave:


----------



## lauwerspeter (May 24, 2006)

Best of luck and it's a shame to see you go. I suspect the car you are replacing your Phaeton with won't have the same loyalty of following. Stop back and let us know your thoughts after you've had the new car for a bit.

Cheers.


----------



## gilessav (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, a new Peugeot 508SW is 'replacing' the P so not exactly like for like.......

On a positive note the new to me 996 C4S tucked up in the garage will soften the blow as part of the 'man maths' deal for swapping various family cars about


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The fireblade doesn't hurt either, eh? I'd love to take that for a rip.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I took my brother's Fireblade out a couple of years ago and scared the pants off myself! I also nearly took the rear quarter off the car in front when I twisted the throttle to overtake without taking sufficient precautions against the instant and drag racer-like acceleration!


----------

